# Benny Hinn/ Should I laugh or Cry



## Blue Tick (Dec 27, 2006)

I found this video on YouTube. I don't know if I should laugh or cry at this junk? It's actually quite funny and very sad at the same time.

I feel sorry for these people that follow this wolf.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 27, 2006)

So what's with the Nehru jacket?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Benny Hinn, what a joke. Laugh at him in ridicule, then cry for the spiritual state of Christendom.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 27, 2006)

My wife and I were crying.........so funny!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 28, 2006)

I couldn't watch it.

Hinn makes me want to puke.






As do the rest of the charismaniacs who distort the truth and decieve millions.


----------

